# Why Fat Cells Multiply and What To Do About It



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fat cells – also known as adipocytes – are like fuel tanks where you store energy for future use. Fat cells also function as endocrine glands, secreting hormones and adipocytokines that communicate with your brain and other cells in your body.An infant usually has about 5-6 billion fat cells. This number increases during early childhood [...]

*Read More...*


----------

